# Tim's 24x18x24 exo terra viv



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm pretty new to the site, and the whole PDF scene in general. I have previously and am currently keeping saltwater and freshwater tanks, and I thought I'd try some amphibian husbandry for a change. 

This is my first viv, and I'm awaiting my cultures of iso's and springtails, as well as trying to master FF culturing before I get my frogs. 

Here are my specs:

_Lighting:_ Unknown as of now, I have TONS of fixtures laying around, just not sure which ones to use yet.

_Substrate:_ ABG mix on eggcrate 

_Background:_ Great stuff and Silicon method with potting for epiphytes and ledges/ petrified wood for frog calling and perching.

_Accents:_ Driftwood hide, planning on adding a coconut hide as well

_Plants:_ Waiting until the next time I visit my grandmother, she has a whole slat house filled with broms and tropicals that are at my disposal.

_PDF plans:_ Group of Tinc "cobalts", or possible a group of azeurus

_Water feature:_ 12" waterfall in the back left flowing into a gravel drainage section, and a small pond in the front right corner. Fogger on the top of the waterfall, not sure whether or not I want it in there.

_Modifications:_ FF-proofed the tank, made glass top out of stock mesh top, 

My cultures should be coming in next Wednesday, so hopefully I will have it planted and seeded soon! I'm really excited, and any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Here are chronological pics of how my build progressed


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Here is a pic of my culturing closet that I already have set up for iso's, springtails, and a couple cultures of FF's that are already in there. 

Also, here's a pic of my current FW high tech setup


----------



## bkelley02 (May 13, 2011)

Great Job Tim. Really like that.

What set up is that FW tank? That's not an ELOS, is it?


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

bkelley02 said:


> Great Job Tim. Really like that.
> 
> What set up is that FW tank? That's not an ELOS, is it?


Thanks!

My FW setup is a custom tank I found on Craigslist. It's 1/2" starfire glass, super sturdy, and awesome clarity


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

I'm wondering what kind of potting medium I should use in the wall pots for broms and stuff. I don't want to put anything with harmful ferts in it.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Ok, So I got it out of the garage and into my room. I will be planted it next time I go to Delray Beach, hopefully soon. 

My iso cultures should get here tomorrow or Thursday, and my FF cultures are successfully being cultured!!!!

So now It's just about finding the frogs for the right price. Here are some updated FTS


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Got my cultures in from Doug today, and they are now in their permanent homes!! Hopefully they do well.

I got:
Dwarf white iso's
giant orange iso's
extra FF culture just in case mine had mites...can't be too careful
temperate springtails


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

So, the cultures are doing well. I'm feeding with high quality fish flakes and yeast. But I have a few questions about my viv.

1. My tanks temp is getting very high, and I can't get it to drop below 85ish. Why is this happening? I have no fans, but the room temp is at about 74 all day and 70 at night. What can I do to fix it?

2. I am seeing mold in my viv. I know it is normal, but when should I start adding springtails and iso's from my cultures? 

3. My FF cultures are booming, and it turns out that they don't have mites. I have been making one every 2 weeks. Is that a good amount to make? Can the cultures become overly crowded with FF? What should I do to keep them as healthy as possible?

TIa, this thing is going to be frog-bound soon I hope


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool set up


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

TLyons said:


> So, the cultures are doing well. I'm feeding with high quality fish flakes and yeast. But I have a few questions about my viv.
> 
> 1. My tanks temp is getting very high, and I can't get it to drop below 85ish. Why is this happening? I have no fans, but the room temp is at about 74 all day and 70 at night. What can I do to fix it?
> 
> ...


1) Need more info. What lights are you using? You may need to reduce intensity, or raise the lights, and/or put a fan blowing across the lights. A small upper vent in your viv can also help.
2) Go ahead and sprinkle some springtails in there right away. It is the springtails that will help more with mold. Make sure to leave at least half of your springtails in there culture container to get that hopping, but go ahead and get some started in you viv. Sprinkle them right beside the moldy areas.
3) Yes, they will become so crowded that they will crash. If you are producing more than you can use, you need to harvest at least once a week anyway. Just flush the toilet and dump most of them in while it is flushing. Of course you could also use them as a fish food or put up an ad here on Dendro asking is any locals could use some freebies.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Do you think cardinal tetras and discus would eat FF's? It'd be a good source of protein if they would accept it. How many adults should I harvest?


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Also, as far as lighting goes, i'm using 2 standard aga 15w fluorescent fixtures, one with an aquarium bulb, the other with a repti-glow bulb. I modified the top to be covered with glass to retain humidity, but there is 2 SMALL vents where the cords come out of. 

Also, how humid should it be? I can't seem to get it over 70% even though I spray it down every day.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

TLyons said:


> Also, as far as lighting goes, i'm using 2 standard aga 15w fluorescent fixtures, one with an aquarium bulb, the other with a repti-glow bulb. I modified the top to be covered with glass to retain humidity, but there is 2 SMALL vents where the cords come out of.
> 
> Also, how humid should it be? I can't seem to get it over 70% even though I spray it down every day.


Your solid glass top is trapping the heat inside (think green house effect). You can either have a couple holes drilled in the glass to add some ventilation or just get the glass cut a little smaller and add a strip vent. 

With your current set-up your humidity should be hovering around 100%. Humidity guages are pretty inaccurate and unreliable. If the glass if fogging you have near 100%. Your plants would do better with a little ventilation too.

You can have a pretty good temp swing from the top to the bottom of your tank too. Check temps high and low to see what the range is. It might be too hot up top, but much more suitable at the substrate level.

Good luck!


----------



## moose12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Your fish will prob like ff. I have several species of tetra and use my extra fruitflies as a suppliment to their diet...have fed many freshwater & marine species this as a food suppliment as well and they usually are very excited about the live food source if they are willing to feed from the top....


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

awesome, I will give all these things a try.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

TLyons said:


> Do you think cardinal tetras and discus would eat FF's? It'd be a good source of protein if they would accept it. How many adults should I harvest?


Your fish will certainly eat them. They may float so ifthe fish don't take them from the surface mix them in.

Nice looking viv btw


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

So my tank is somewhat planted! I will get pics up soon.

Also, I placed a deposit on the last 2 azeurus froglets at my LPS. They are captive bred, and nice and fat. They were jumping all over the place for FF's. I will hopefully be able to add them by Thursday. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Finally got my little froglets! They are awesome! Already running around eating fruit flies and springtails, and climbing all over the place. I picked up a couple new plants as well at the local nursery, although this picture doesn't show it with them in. Here are pics of the froglets and the FTS

FTS 62911 :: DSC_0517.jpg picture by keydier - Photobucket

FTS 62911 :: DSC_0519.jpg picture by keydier - Photobucket

FTS 62911 :: DSC_0520.jpg picture by keydier - Photobucket


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so a lot has changed in the time since my last post. I now have 3 azeurus froglets that are getting pretty big already. My tank is pretty much fully planted aside from the moss that i'm planning on putting in sooner or later, and maybe some more vine and what-nots. 

As far as feeders, I got FF culturing down, and I also have very fruitfull cultures of giant orange iso's, springtails, dwarf white iso's, and grey iso's that I collected locally. So far I ahve only seeded my viv with a few giant oranges and dwarf whites.

Here are pictures, let me know what you think. I am thinking about doing another 36" exo terra that will house powder blues or bakhuis, but I'm waiting for the right craigslist ad .

Enjoy!

FTS as of now









The 3 stooges









closeup









giant orange iso vs.nickel









Mo peppa please??? Given to me by a friend


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

And I didn't spend a cent on plants, all those were given to me or snipped out of my yard/grandmothers slat house. I have 4 n. "fireballs", but my lights aren't strong enough. I have a 2 bulb T5HO fixture on the way, hopefully they will color up again.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

What type of fogger are you using? It looks great so far.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Are your Azureus bold? Just wondering because I just got four and they are really shy. But I figure it's just because they are newly added. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> What type of fogger are you using? It looks great so far.


Thanks! The fogger is the exoterra waterfall fogger. I don't really use it too much though.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

very nice work!!! are you gonna trade off the third frog once you determine sex or set up another viv? Ive heard of people keeping trios but from what ive read it seams that they do better in 1.1 pairs. I have no experience with azureus but def on my to do list...


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice viv, you may have trouble keeping the azureus in a group long term when they mature


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

ocellaris123 said:


> Very nice viv, you may have trouble keeping the azureus in a group long term when they mature


depending on whether or not I get two females or two males, I will most likely trade one off to go towards a pair of either powder blues or bakhuis.

Thanks for the compliments


----------

